# Help with carb linkage on Tecumseh TVXL195-150208A



## Greyhound101 (Mar 6, 2012)

New to the site. Have rebuilt Tecumseh TVXL195 carb but I apparently don't have the linkage correctly installed. I have either idle or wide open. If the throttle is at the lowest position I have idle. If it's moved a 1/8in it goes to full throttle. It doesn't seem to be working the governor right. Does anyone have any pics of the linkage?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.Page 33 of the manual will show the linkage for the governor.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------

